# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  axis wrap text

## Sunshine

Hi!

When I create bar chart with relatively long lables for categories on Y
(left) axis the program by default puts the label in one line. This means
that sometimes half of my screen is occupied by labels (i.e. "exchange of
cell phone ringtones") and the other half are the actual bars. This gets
pretty annoying when I have only few categories and the labels could easily
be written in 3 or even four lines.

Do you have any ideas hor to force the program to write labels in "wrap
text" mode?

Kind regards,
Sunshine

P.S. Another thing that's bothering me is the default "auto scale" option
for text in charts. Is there any way to turn it off?

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

First the autoscale. Right click in the chart to bring up the Format
ChartArea dialog. On the font tab uncheck AutoScale.

Adjusting the size of the plot area can have an affect on the wrapping
of axis labels. Although the control over when and how is non existent.
You can force a new line in the cell text by using ALT+ENTER. These new
lines should be reflected in the axis text.

Cheers
Andy

Sunshine wrote:
> Hi!
>
> When I create bar chart with relatively long lables for categories on Y
> (left) axis the program by default puts the label in one line. This means
> that sometimes half of my screen is occupied by labels (i.e. "exchange of
> cell phone ringtones") and the other half are the actual bars. This gets
> pretty annoying when I have only few categories and the labels could easily
> be written in 3 or even four lines.
>
> Do you have any ideas hor to force the program to write labels in "wrap
> text" mode?
>
> Kind regards,
> Sunshine
>
> P.S. Another thing that's bothering me is the default "auto scale" option
> for text in charts. Is there any way to turn it off?

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## Sunshine

Thank you very much for you quick and helpful response. I will try and use
the alt+enter option.  :Smilie: 

About the Auto Scale: I know how to turn it off manually. But than I have to
do it separately for X axis, Y axis, labels, title and so on and so on... I
would like to turn it off permanently. For all text inputs, for all graphs,
for all times.  :Smilie: )))

Best regards,
Sunshine

"Andy Pope" wrote:

> Hi,
>
> First the autoscale. Right click in the chart to bring up the Format
> ChartArea dialog. On the font tab uncheck AutoScale.
>
> Adjusting the size of the plot area can have an affect on the wrapping
> of axis labels. Although the control over when and how is non existent.
> You can force a new line in the cell text by using ALT+ENTER. These new
> lines should be reflected in the axis text.
>
> Cheers
> Andy
>
> Sunshine wrote:
> > Hi!
> >
> > When I create bar chart with relatively long lables for categories on Y
> > (left) axis the program by default puts the label in one line. This means
> > that sometimes half of my screen is occupied by labels (i.e. "exchange of
> > cell phone ringtones") and the other half are the actual bars. This gets
> > pretty annoying when I have only few categories and the labels could easily
> > be written in 3 or even four lines.
> >
> > Do you have any ideas hor to force the program to write labels in "wrap
> > text" mode?
> >
> > Kind regards,
> > Sunshine
> >
> > P.S. Another thing that's bothering me is the default "auto scale" option
> > for text in charts. Is there any way to turn it off?
>
> --
>
> Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
> http://www.andypope.info
>

----------


## Jon Peltier

Check the registry hack on this page:

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/FixFonts.html

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______

"Sunshine" <Sunshine@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:F7B01A7A-A361-459B-94DC-21291A7A4F97@microsoft.com...
> Thank you very much for you quick and helpful response. I will try and use
> the alt+enter option.  :Smilie: 
>
> About the Auto Scale: I know how to turn it off manually. But than I have
> to
> do it separately for X axis, Y axis, labels, title and so on and so on...
> I
> would like to turn it off permanently. For all text inputs, for all
> graphs,
> for all times.  :Smilie: )))
>
> Best regards,
> Sunshine
>
> "Andy Pope" wrote:
>
>> Hi,
>>
>> First the autoscale. Right click in the chart to bring up the Format
>> ChartArea dialog. On the font tab uncheck AutoScale.
>>
>> Adjusting the size of the plot area can have an affect on the wrapping
>> of axis labels. Although the control over when and how is non existent.
>> You can force a new line in the cell text by using ALT+ENTER. These new
>> lines should be reflected in the axis text.
>>
>> Cheers
>> Andy
>>
>> Sunshine wrote:
>> > Hi!
>> >
>> > When I create bar chart with relatively long lables for categories on Y
>> > (left) axis the program by default puts the label in one line. This
>> > means
>> > that sometimes half of my screen is occupied by labels (i.e. "exchange
>> > of
>> > cell phone ringtones") and the other half are the actual bars. This
>> > gets
>> > pretty annoying when I have only few categories and the labels could
>> > easily
>> > be written in 3 or even four lines.
>> >
>> > Do you have any ideas hor to force the program to write labels in "wrap
>> > text" mode?
>> >
>> > Kind regards,
>> > Sunshine
>> >
>> > P.S. Another thing that's bothering me is the default "auto scale"
>> > option
>> > for text in charts. Is there any way to turn it off?
>>
>> --
>>
>> Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
>> http://www.andypope.info
>>

----------

